# bullseye



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

hello all dis is my first post could sum 1 tell me y i aint putting on weight am losin it not gd


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I tink I noe but I m8be wong.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

^^ :lol: Saturday night troll... :whistling:

Give us some stats, diet, training info then mate...  (  )


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

i started wen first weight self woz 13.9 am nw 13.2 i want to b bout 14half stone i lift weights dont really do alot of cardio so cant c y losing weight my diet aint to bad and iam getting my shakes in.so wot do u fink


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

wel m8 it luk lik u r not eatin enuf

u r burnin more cals than you are eatin


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

wot u gta do is eat more i fink. how much protien u rkon u eat each day?

u may b eatin stuff, bt then burning it all off since u started training.

did you train before you wieghed 13.9?

it may be that your loosing fat due to training?


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

it looks like your in good shape m8? il try eaten more then and c wot tht does if wot u say am losing weight cos training and am putting on muscle wouldnt i b puttin weight on as muscle weight mre than fat? fink i need to train wiv u boys


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

dude, just read the "sticky" items in come of the forums below mate, like the begginers and diet section. knowlege of how to get big -apply it - get big.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Waaaasssssupppppppp !!

Mate stop typing in text talk !!


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

get on that cell -tech


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

hello mate il try i cant help in talkin in text talk yea its taking its time just cant put weight on its ****ing me rite of now people say am in gd shape but i feel i aint there yet b happy wen am 14 15 stone?


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

you dont look in bad shape to me m8?


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I'd suggest you'll only get comedy answers if you keep writing like a kiddie.

It would be helpful to the advice you get if you could give everyone a breakdown of your diet and training.

All the best.

Lee.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Eat more beef. Put the Ganj' away


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread hurts my head.......


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Get on da nap 50s init

ur b hench bruv


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

ahaha this thread is quality welcome mate


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Pressed wrong button and ended up in here going to have to check these more often it's quality entertainment .

But yeah to tho op js eat mr m8 an wil gt hench bra init then u cn strt d gun sho no wa I meen blood brap brap


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

im glad u lot understand this thread, haha, confused me from the start.....

welcome mate, get yourself in the diet section matey


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL at the replies in this thread 

Welcum 2 da board bruv!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

hello lee yes m8 my training is ok but diet aint to good just bin eaten **** latly gotta try eat good food and offten as that wot lets my down


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

so u suggest getting on the naps?


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

cheers mate ?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

\ said:


> so u suggest getting on the naps?


Yeah I'd say a few little sleeps might help.......maybe ur over tired


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Get Trolled?

Please dude speak normally, not text talk and nobody will make fun.

Ya get me en1t bruv!!!

bAng bANG guard your kidneys!!

Da roof is on fya,


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

no more txt talk or I'll close the thread...it is banned and you should read the rules before you post again mate to avoid future confusion


----------



## 23inchguns (Oct 29, 2010)

welcome to the fourm.

Its simple your not eating enough, your burning off more than you are consuming!

Whats your current diet?


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

diet aint good at the moment but gotta start eatting well cos all this losing weight aint good?


----------



## bullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

alrite mate did you compete this year?


----------

